
Apple's jaw-dropping 'spaceship' campus is open – take a look from above - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-park-drone-flyover-video-2017-11/#heres-apple-park-and-the-distinctive-circular-spaceship-building-situated-in-cupertino-california-1
======
gdulli
The one no one wants to work at because it's all open seating?

